
Your UI Isn’t a Disney Movie - paxtonUX
https://medium.com/@sophie_paxtonUX/your-ui-isn-t-a-disney-movie-703f7fbd24d2
======
makecheck
Some other problems I've found...

\- If the user has already interacted with something in a visible way (e.g.
pressing a button that is now clearly in a pressed state), _no opening
animations should occur_. If I click a menu, I want it to open _now_ ; I do
not want to wait for your pretty scroll-down or fade-in effect to finish.

\- Similarly, once a finishing action has been requested, it should be
initiated immediately and _not_ be contingent on the completion of any
animation. To achieve this, closing animations should be optical illusions:
for example, a window that "fades away" shouldn't really be the original
window; the real window should _immediately_ commit its changes and close,
replaced by an _image_ of the real window that can be harmlessly animated away
in the background.

\- Animations should generally _not relocate clickable elements_. It's very
frustrating to click something open (like a menu drawer) and have the
corresponding close-button start _sliding away from my mouse_ to a location
that can only be determined when the animation is done. I feel like I'm
chasing your UI around the screen, and that's just ridiculous.

------
Artemis2
IMO, this rant highlights very well what's wrong with Google's Material
design: the whole interface is jelly-like and does not feel very functional.

